# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng ĐÔNG CHÂU (Bến Tre) - Nhà hàng ở Miền Tây

## Meoluoi9x

Nhà hàng Đông Châu thuộc Chi nhánh Công ty Cổ phần Du lịch Bến Tre. Tọa lạc tại trung tâm Thị xã Bến Tre, bên bờ sông Bến Tre êm đềm và thoáng mát với kiến trúc kiểu mới đẹp mắt.

Nhà hàng Đông Châu chuyên phục vụ các món ăn Âu - Á, thủy hải sản và đặc biệt những món ăn dân dã làng quê Nam bộ.

Ngoài ra, nhà hàng chúng tôi chuyên phục vụ tiệc liên hoan, chiêu đãi, hội nghị, tiệc nước và các tiệc khác theo yêu cầu.

Hệ thống phòng karaoke máy lạnh sang trọng với trang thiết bị hiện đại.
Đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình và chu đáo sẽ đem đến cho quý khách những cảm giác thoải mái và vui vẻ.





> *Thông tin liên hệ: Nhà hàng ĐÔNG CHÂU
> 
> Phone:    075.3822416- 3812177
> Fax:         075.3822440
> Địa chỉ:   58 - 60 Đường Hùng Vương, Phường 2, Thành phố - Bến Tre*


*Rất hân hạnh được đón tiếp và phục vụ quý khách !*

Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## dung89

nhà hàng này có gì đặc biệt không

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Không biết có món gì ngon ở nhà hàng này không nhỉ

----------

